# Pillow Paw, FIV Questions



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

My Sweet Charlie, a little black Tuxie, I am pretty sure now, has Pillow Paw...
I thought at first he was roughing, bruising his paws on the scratcher that's wrapped with rope, he would really get into it...

I've done some googling/research and it looks like his front paw pads look a lot like some of the pictures I've seen.

And now I'm also concerned that he might be FIV positive, as it has been mentioned, that Pillow Paw can be a sign of an immune system compromised...

I know there's three (?) Tests for FIV, I want to get him tested with the Best Test...

And get him tested/treated for Pillow Paw...
He's only 2 1/2 years old and I hope has lots of time left...
So whether or not he's FIV positive, he stays with the rest of his buddies...

I just have to decide which vet I'm taking him to...
I may be breaking out our 'Care Credit' card for this one... 
(its our back-up 'insurance' for pets).

I know the first step, is the vet...

I just wondered if any of you have had experience dealing with Pillow Paw and if your kitties ended up testing FIV positive?
And does Pillow Paw treatments work and get rid of what causes it, or is this a treatment that has to be maintained? 

Sorry, my brain is just on overload...
Sharon


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Has he ever been an outdoor cat? That's how/when most kitties get it from fighting with other infected cats (normally tomcats). In terms of testing, most vets will use the SNAP test, which tests for the FIV antibody. If your cat has been exposed to the virus, it can take up to 12 weeks for their bodies to produce antibodies. So, even if you get a negative result, retesting in 1 - 3 months is always recommended. If they get a positive result, they've either been given the FIV vaccine (which is VERY rare, it's not commonly given), or they have the virus (their body is producing antibodies). Even if they test positive, most vets will want to re-test in 1 - 3 months using a different method (i.e., Western Blot or PCA instead of IFA). The SNAP test can be run right in the office immediately (it looks kind of like a pregnancy test). The Western Blot (more reliable) is a blood test that has to be sent to a lab, it's usually about twice the cost of a SNAP test, but honestly, if it were me, I wouldn't even bother with the SNAP test and just get the blood test.

I have an FIV positive kitty, Monkey, but he's only 1 year old. So far, his only symptoms are mild gingivitis (my vet said she's never had an FIV cat who didn't have gum/dental issues), and conjunctivitis (he gets red/goopy eyes on a pretty regular basis, which is common with FIV cats). 

From what I understand about Pillow Paw (which is very limited), it occur in cats with compromised immune systems, but that doesn't necessary indicate FIV. Their immune systems can be weak from a number of conditions and stress can make it worse. I know there was another thread going on with someone who's cat had pillow paw and it was treated with steroids. 

And lastly, relax! FIV+ cats can live to be 10 - 15 years old nowadays. They can lead perfectly normal lives! Trust me, I freaked out when I found out Monkey was positive, and worried he gave something to Scout (it was the same time when I found that growth on Scout's paw and starting googling symptoms and thought he could have caught some sort of virus from Monkey, which turned out to be nothing ). Stay off of the google, and give your vet a call.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Emily!
I will go for the blood test!

Charlie's back ground is he was one of the kittens born from a mama cat that I could never get trapped as much as I tried...

I had brought him and his litter mates in to socialize them and then took them to a cat rescue only shelter...
I got a call a month later or so from them asking if I could help them get him out of the main cat area, they weren't able to catch him!
They had decided he was going to have to be someone's barn cat...
I went to help and it took a while but I finally found him...
His eyes were as big as saucers and clearly he was terrified...
I started talking to him and giving him the slow eye blinks we'd always shared before I took him there...
I finally reached out my hand to him so he could sniff it, which he did, then he rubbed it, looked at me, gave me a big slow blink and meow'd...
I just picked him up and cuddled him and told the people there, I was adopting him!
They told me no one had been able to hold him, and it seemed obvious that he should go home with me...

Charlie was around three-four months old by that time.
I don't know if he got picked on there or not by any other cats...
He has been indoors only since then.

I know FIV isn't a death sentence, I just want to know so I can keep his immune system up as best as possible if he does test positive. 
I'm not worried about cat fights with any of my cats, they all get along very well, Thank God!

Emily I've followed your journey with Monkey and its so wonderful what you've accomplished with him!
Sharon


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hopefully someone else can weigh in on pillow paw. From what I've read, only some cats who have the condition are positive for FIV, and they don't quite know what the connection is, so I'll cross my fingers for you that he's negative. It sounds/looks like it's painful, so I hope they can get it treated quickly. 

Monkey's a sweet boy - he's made it a very easy transition, and he and Scout get along so well, so I'm lucky on that front!


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, I'll chime in on this one, My cat Gizmo is currently undergoing treatment for pillow paw, The first choice of treatment was Doxycycline but it was near impossible to get the tablets down him so he is now being treated with a steroid called Depomedrone.

The steroid is injected and lasts for one month, Gizmo had his first injection 3 weeks ago and his pads look considerably better now, The swelling has mostly gone and all of the purple on his pads is returning to black, They also don't look any near as scaly as they first did so the steroids appear to be working although the vet did say he may need another one or maybe more.

My vet told me that in most cases, once it's gone it's gone and although it can sometimes re-occur it usually doesn't.

As for FIV some cats with pillow paw have shown to have FIV but many haven't.

pillow paw is something that vets don't fully understand (by their own admission), They know it is caused by problems with the immune system and what treatments have shown to be effective but that's all.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave, Thank You!
Very good information! 
What you describe with Gizmo's paw pads, sounds just like Charlie's...
I know its bothering him, because he's not playing as much and when he's sitting, he'll first hold one paw up, then the other...
Its good to know that the treatment kicks in pretty fast once started!
A vet appointment this week definitely! 
Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave, 
A couple of quick questions!
Did the vet also give you any kind of salve to put on Gizmo's paws or tell you to soak his feet in anything?
How many paws does Gizmo have the Pillow Paw on?
So glad Gizmo is improving!!
Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Sharon, it started with his front left paw, and then appeared on the other 3.

The vet gave me nothing to apply externally as it was caught before it got bad enough for the skin to actually break and form sores.

Once the skin breaks then there is obviously the possibility of infection, but I think it would have to go unnoticed for a long time to get to that stage.

Although having said that Gizmo's did flare up pretty quickly, about 3 weeks.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank You Dave!
Charlie's paws haven't broken open either...
And it started out on his front paws, which is why initially, I just thought he was getting to aggressive with the rope wrapped scratcher, his favorite,
then when I was trimming his nails, I noticed it looked much worse and his back paws were showing some of the same signs...
I looked at everybody else's feet for comparison and his were the only ones that looked like that...

Now I feel really bad that I didn't have a 'Light Bulb' moment sooner...
Poor little guy...
He's going to the vet this week, so he can start perking back up....

Thanks Dave, your input is appreciated! 
Sharon


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Sharon, I wouldn't worry too much, it appears to be a fairly simple to treat problem.
But if your vet is like mine they won't treat without doing a biopsy first to confirm that it is pillow paw as apparently there are 'other' things that can make the pads look like that.

Biopsy plus lab fees etc cost me around £300 (~$500USD), not a huge amount I know but still annoying when I am absolutely certain that they where 100% sure of what the results would be.

The biopsy also made quite a mess of his poor little paw, it's all healed up now so was probably just a case of 'it looks worse than it actually is'.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Dave,
For the heads up on the biopsy test!
I'll handle the cost! I just want my little guy better!
Just like you wanted Gizmo better, and I'm so glad for both of you that he is!
Thanks again!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave, 
I've got the vet appointment set up for Thursday this week! 
Thanks for your input, I have an idea of what to expect now!

Emily, 
Thank You for your input and info on FIV!
I am going to get him tested for it so I'll know how to proceed, just in case!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A pic of Charlie!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, what a handsome boy! He has such a cute face (and a BIG, fluffy tail). I love his white whiskers.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh Charlie is such a sweetie!! I love tuxies - my Velcro boy I lost in October was a tuxie so I guess I'm a bit prejudiced lol. :smile:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I just got back from the vet...
Today's tests ran about 350.00 dollars for office visit, FIV testing (Western Blot), plus adult Chem, BC, and FELV/FIV combo.

In Charlies case, I'm not going to be surprised if the test comes back positive. 
He also has some serious teeth and gum issues...
I've got a couple of days to wait for blood tests to come back, then we'll proceed to getting his foot biopsied and a good teeth cleaning for him.

The vet mentioned the Doxycycline to start with, if its 'Pillow Paw'...
she also thinks that's what it is...but wants to make sure.

Soooo...in a 'Holding Pattern' for right now...


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Hope the results come back negative :smile:

RE: the Doxycycline just be aware (you maybe already are) that if your cat is not fully pill friendly then Doxycycline can have some nasty/dangerous even fatal side effects which is why I ended up insisting on the steroid injection.

It's not as effective (in some cases) but it's easier to administer and potentially less dangerous.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave, 
Thank You so very much for the warning on the Doxycycline!!
Sounds scary...
The vet told me it has some kind of effect on the immune system...
With the mouth problems he has, he may not be a good candidate for pilling either...
I Will Definitely ask her about the other one!
Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave,
I was thinking about this...
I plan on posting results, treatments, etc...
As I know I have found promising threads, only to have them seen them fade away...
I so love the people who post the whole process and what the outcome is/was.

Any time you might have something to add, please feel free to!
Perhaps we can help someone else in the future! 
Again, Thank You for your input!
Sharon


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Charlie is very handsome. I hope the test comes back negative too. My last stray that I took in tested negative for both diseases, but I guess I should have her tested again in a few months, since she was outside. 

My cats have that same tunnel toy in the background of your picture. I have it attached to his cubes that are made out of that same material and boy do they love that thing.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Howsefrau! I get a kick out of watching the cats with their crinkle tube, they do love it!
If you're talking about Arwen, it really would be a good idea for her to get tested, that way you're forewarned and know what you're dealing with!
Sharon


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Sharon, RE: the pillow paw I just got back from the vets (Gizmo's first checkup since he had the steroid injection 1 month ago) and the vets verdict is as follows.

The pads on 2 of his paws are 100% healed up and perfectly normal.
The pads on the other 2 paws are 'almost' healed up.

A second injection of Depomedrone was administered and she want's him back in 5 weeks at which point she expects to see all pads completely healed up.

She then want's to 'wait and see' rather than give another injection as she feels it won't be necessary.

So there you have it, Doxycyline may have worked faster? but Depomedrone definitely works.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave, 
What great news about Gizmo!! 
Thanks for the update!
I am going to talk to my vet about the Depomedrone treatment as well!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Im still waiting on results from the vet about Charlie's FIV test...
Now, I'll probably have to wait till Monday...
After reading what some of our members have gone through...
I just hope his blood got to where it's going in a timely manner!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

10cats2dogs said:


> A pic of Charlie!
> View attachment 49497


He is so handsome!! I agree with you, money is for this purpose. I have a friend that is putting off the grain free food needed for her allergy riddled cat because of cost. This same friend goes on cruises and shops almost daily for crap for herself. :sad

I'm proud to "know" you!! You have your priorities straight.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Marcia! 
If my cats/dogs aren't healthy and happy, I sure cant be...
I just don't get how some people can live with themselves...
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I got some results...one of the tests looks ok, I guess...
Charlies white blood cell count is showing an elevation...
Still have to wait till tomorrow for all blood tests results...


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> I got some results...one of the tests looks ok, I guess...
> Charlies white blood cell count is showing an elevation...
> Still have to wait till tomorrow for all blood tests results...


Hi, Sharon just wondering if you had the results back yet?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Dave, 
Thanks for asking! I'm still waiting on the complete blood test results to come in....I hope today...
If they do come in, then Charlie will be going in to the vet Friday early, and I'll be able to get him Saturday early...
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Finally! 
Got the results from Charlie's blood tests and he's not FIV positive! 
Thats the good news...
now I take him in Friday and he'll have the biopsy done on his paws and his teeth cleaned and x-rayed...

It will take one-two weeks for the result of the foot biopsy! Sheese...

When the vet does the teeth cleaning and x-rays, she is going to be looking for signs of Stomatitus, she doesn't think he has it at this point, but....

I'll just have to wait...and see...
For everything...


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Finally!
> Got the results from Charlie's blood tests and he's not FIV positive!


Great news, really pleased for you and for Charlie :razz:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave, How long did it take to get Gizmo's Pillow Paw test results back??


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

I received a call exactly 1 week after the biopsy.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Dave!
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Good news then!! Hugs for the wait, but yay!, for the negative test result!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Speechie!!
Charlie gets dropped off at 8am in the morning tomorrow and I can pick him up Saturday morning.
I'm sleeping in an old t-shirt tonight so he'll have my scent for 
familiarity!! 
Sharon


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yay, that's good news Sharon. I hope he does well at the vet!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Emily!
Yep, me too!
Then the waiting begins again for more test results!! 
I think the waiting is the worst...!!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hoo Boy...Where to start...
First off I am so mad at myself...
I'm going to go ahead and post this sad state of affairs, in the hope someone else can learn to not take some things for granted...and not make the same mistake...

Poor little Sweet Charlie had to have 3-4 teeth removed...one because it was cracked...2-3 because of really bad tartar which had built up over the gums! :'(
This is what I'm so mad at myself 
for...I Should Have Caught It!:banghead:
I didn't expect a mouthful of trouble in a 2 1/2 year old cat...
That won't happen again.

Moving on...
He had his foot biopsies done and the vet wants to get him on the Doxycyline right away--it is being compounded into a chicken flavored liquid. 
She wants this as it is also an antibiotic...
Because on top of everything else, it looks like Charlie has a sinus infection!
He sneezed a big yellow goober when she was removing a tube from him!
This, I had no idea about, I never heard him sneeze or found any nose discharge...

He will have the Buporine (?) for his pain med for tooth extractions and foot biopsies.

The good news is, even with the teeth and gum issues, the vet feels strongly that he does not have stomatitus.

So...take nothing for granted, no matter the age of your cat...
Make it a point to check everything!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Aw,w don't be so hard on yourself!! These guys are so good at hiding things!

Buprenorphine worked wonders for our kitty's pain relief, glad that you will have it!! 

Massive hugs as you move forward!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Speechie and Thanks for the correct spelling of the Buprenorphine!!


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

I agree with Speechie, With no sneezing or nasal discharge you had no way of knowing he had a sinus infection.

They really are good at hiding their problems.

It sounds like he has had all of his issues fixed and is now well on the road to recovery, In a couple of weeks when the Pillow Paw has been resolved you will have a very happy 'pain free' cat. 

Good news that he doesn't have Stomatitis as well.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I got Charlie home by 10am, picked up the Doxycycline on the way and got him set up in my small bathroom...
where he promptly jumped from the counter to a high built in closet top  bandaged back feet and all!
Vet wanted him to keep the bandages on for at least 24 hours...
Well, we barely made that time 
frame...
So he is now bandageless...
Obviously, the pain medication works!
(Too well...)
His poor little back feet...
Charlie will get the stitches out in 10-14 days.

He had a total of four teeth removed. He also has some teeth that have become part of his jaw bone!
(not separated in any way from jawbone).
Which I find a bit worrisome...in case of any future problems...

And a really bad Sinus infection...
Maybe from the bad teeth and 
gums (?)


I am also looking for some kind of a 'treat' he won't be able to resist...
As I've yet to find one he likes!

My poor little Sweet Charlie...

I started another thread about his medications...
I'd like to know about any side effects or dangers with the multi med combination. 
Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

AWWW, poor Charlie!! Glad you have good pain meds on board, it really helps!! 
Healing thoughts and prayers for your sweet kitty!!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Poor boy  
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) for ALL of you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

YAY! Happy Dance, Charlie has had a couple of good pees!
I feel a little less worried now, but I'm still going to be monitoring him.

I bought him some Fancy Feast Classic pates (hes never had them before) thinking something new and novel might spark his appetite...It did!
Altho' it was more of a Soup...I added water!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I've been pureeing Charlie's food with a 'knock off' brand of the Bullit mixer to make sure he doesn't have an empty stomach to get his Doxy on...
He gets his nutrients and doesn't have to chew anything at this time, he quite happily laps up his dinner!
Cat food milkshake, yum, yum!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

What a good patient!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope I get Charlie's Pillow Paw results this Friday...
I want to find out how soon I could put him on the Depo...
Or how long I'm supposed to keep him on the Doxy...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Still no word from the vet regarding Charlie's Pillow Paw test results...sheese.
Charlie is definitely getting tired of his Doxy every night...
I do give him a 'chaser' syringe of water slowly, to help wash it down.
I just want to know so I can decide the next course of action, more Doxy or Depro...


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Ugh, I'm sorry you have no definitive test results yet. Do his paws seem to be improving?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Emily, maybe a bit...he still is favouring his front feet...
I do think his sinus infection is clearing up at least-He is showing even more interest in his canned food, I think he can smell it better now!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, that's good. I know from my own experience that sinus infections are painful and just make you feel pretty crappy over all. So if that's clearing up, I'm sure he's feeling much better. Hopefully you'll start to see some more improvement in his poor little paws soon!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I got a good look at Charlie's paws today, and his front feet which are/were the worst, are definitely looking better!! He's getting more and more playful too!!
I think it's working...!
Still no word from the vet yet...but I'll be taking him in to have the stitches removed from his back feet either tomorrow or Wednesday...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh' sounds promising!!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So glad Charlie is starting to improve!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Speechie and Heather!
I'm starting to feel better right along with him!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Back from the Vets, Charlie got his stitches out...
My Vet, of course is on Spring Break, which is why I haven't heard about the outcome of his biopsies...
Which did come in last week.

The Tech sounded serious, when she said the Vet Really Wanted to talk to me next week...
So now...
My brain is running like crazy...
Did they see something in his tests they missed the first time?? :what:
Now I've got to wait till Tuesday :banghead:


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh, i hate it when they say stuff like that!! Massive hugs while you wait! 
The tech wouldn't give the results? 
Ugh


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Speechie! No the Tech couldn't...


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

Good got the stitches out...
Bad that they couldn't tell you the results of things....
Its horrible when they do that....
Well hopefully its not bad....
I hope hes on the mend from everything...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Charlie's appointment is tomorrow morning...
I hope my 'imagination' is making things out to be worse, than they really are! 
Have I mentioned...I...Hate...Waiting!


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

Waiting is the worst...
I don't know what to say to help just really hope its good news
atback


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Stef!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

We're thinking of you Sharon and hoping that the appointment goes ok. Let us know as soon as you can. Good Luck!

and I agree ..... waiting = ;SDVMWPGERPNRPBNWPVNSLKVNKBWERLBKMEWRKVMS;KVM


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More all be well vibes being sent!!


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Sharon,

Hope all goes well at the appointment.

Waiting for results really is a pain.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Test Results: Feline plasma cell pododeratitus (Pillow Paw).
Charlie will do another month of Doxy, then a re-check and possibly a third month...
His gums are still looking inflamed along the gum line as well...
His paws are definitely looking better, so thats good...
Talked about the 'Depo' again, and she wants to hold off on that, since at this point his feet are improving. 
According to her, the 'Depo' is more of a big gun, with the possibility of effects on the liver...

Charlie is not FIV positive...
And at least at this time, does not show stomatitus...
He does have an immune system thats not quite functioning right though...
(Compromised).

I would like to know if I can up his 
L-lysine to 1000 mg a day 
500 am-500 pm to help his immune system...
Anything else thats safe and helps the immune system, I would be very interested to know!

Thanks Everyone! 
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Spelling correction! Pododermatitus...


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Sharon,

At least now you have a definite confirmation that it is Pillow Paw and it's really good that the Doxy is working.

Also great that Charlie is not FIV positive and is not showing signs of Stomatitis.

Regarding the L-Lysine I would check with the vet, It is my understanding (and I may well be wrong) that the Doxy treats Pillow Paw by suppressing certain functions of the immune system so anything that boosts the immune system may be counter active to the treatment?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dave, 
 Thanks for bringing that up!
I didn't consider that...
It could be very counterproductive...
I will check with the vet!

The Doxy does suppress the immune system to an extent, I know...
It's part of the Tetracycline family.
Not as much as Depo does however.
Depo is a Steroid, I believe...

I'm glad you caught the question about the L-lysine!
It sure helps when other eyes and thinking heads (!) are looking!!

Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

My Vet called back and I can continue to give Charlie L-lycine! Whew!
Every day is a learning experience with cats and their health...


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yep, Depo is a steroid. All steroids can weaken the immune system with prolonged use, but I wouldn't worry too much if it's just short term. L-Lysine is VERY safe. I give it to Monkey every day and have always given it to cats before/after a procedure (not sure if it really makes a difference, but my vet said it doesn't hurt or have any interactions with meds).


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Emily! 
I did think it was a good question Dave brought up and figured I better check, to be on the safe side!

Since L-lysine is to build up the immune system and Doxy is an immune suppressant...sure didn't want one thing confusing the other thing! 
Sharon


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

How is Charlie today Sharon?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone! Post #68 details my vet trip with Charlie!
His feet are getting much better!
The swelling and discoloration are slowly disappearing. 
His appetite has improved because of the bad teeth being removed, so he's actually gained a little! 
And Charlie is playing more!
That makes me sooooo happy!!! 
Sharon


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Sharon

Really pleased to hear Charlie is well on the road to recovery.

It's always a really nice feeling when you can actually see the 'healing process' with your own eyes.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It sure does Dave!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

HURRAH! Happy Dance happening for Charlie and you over here in NZ!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Charlie being cute!













He Loves his High Place and Bed!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He sure is cute!! Glad to see him looking so fine!


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

He looks at you like otis looks at me sometimes....
And they could almost be brothers all fluffy...


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

And black n white
I mean to add


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! He's definitely starting to feel his oats!!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Hurrah!


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Really pleased for you both


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Dave! I am discovering Charlie has an inner "brat" now that he's feeling so much better!
Not a bad brat...just a cute little brat!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

It's been a year, and three months, give or take!
The three months long treatment of Doxycycline did the trick!
There are no signs of his Pillow Paw returning, as of yet!
He is such a happy little boy these days!
I wanted to end this thread with a final happy update!
Sharon


----------

